# Esperanto: uzo de "si" kaj ĝia akuzativo (sin)



## HalloweenJr

Bonan matenon/vesperon/nokton!

De la _Kurso de Esperanto _mi trovis tiun frazon:

_Ĉiu homo amas sin mem_

Mi volas scii la uzon de la akuzativon en la frazon kaj scii sino estas skriba malbone en *mem*.

Dankon!


----------



## Ekvintroj

Hola HalloweenJr, la verdad es que yo tampoco terminé de hacer el _Kurso de esperanto, _y estoy teniendo problemas con el dativo; sin embargo te puedo dar una mano.

_Si _es una *anáfora reflexiva* y se utiliza de la misma manera que el Sí (con tilde) del español.

Ejemplos:

La bebo jam marŝi tiel sin mem. (El bebe ya camina por sí mismo.)
Narciso amas al sin mem. (Narciso se ama a sí mismo.)

_Puede que los ejemplos no estén del todo bien, pero básicamente es eso, cuando se utiliza *Sí *en español, se utiliza *Si *en esperanto._

-------------O-------------​
Con respecto al caso dativo, yo también tengo problemas para entenderlo  pero encontré en wikipedia un poco de ayuda:



> En español podemos encontrarlo aún en los pronombres personales _me, te, le, nos, os,_ y _les_, equivalentes al objeto indirecto: _Yo *le* vi las orejas._



Así que, supongo que cada vez que nos encontramos con me, le, te o nos, en español debería ir el sufijo dativo. Pero no estoy seguro.

Solo se que el sufijo dativo no va luego de un adverbio.

Saluton! y perdón por los errores que pude haber cometido en este mensaje, si alguien que sepa un poco sobre el tema nos aclara las dudas... estamos salvados.


----------



## Lampiste

Ekvintroj said:


> Ejemplos:
> 
> La bebo jam marŝi tiel sin mem. (El bebe ya camina por sí mismo.)
> Narciso amas al sin mem. (Narciso se ama a sí mismo.)
> 
> _Puede que los ejemplos no estén del todo bien, pero básicamente es eso, cuando se utiliza *Sí *en español, se utiliza *Si *en esperanto._.


 
Hola, buenos días:

Se entiende que, al escribir con tanta rapidez, no pulsaste con la fuerza suficiente la tecla "n", ¿no?

Que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## Brioche

Ekvintroj said:


> La bebo jam marŝi tiel sin mem. (El bebe ya camina por sí mismo.)
> Narciso amas al sin mem. (Narciso se ama a sí mismo.)



Mi aliopinias.

Lau la fundamento
9.  Ĉiuj prepozicioj postulas la nominativon
kaj
13. Por montri direkton, la vortoj ricevas la finiĝon de la akuzativo.

Mi dirus: 
La bebo jam marŝas por si mem.
Narciso amas sin mem. 

Eblas diri: _Ŝi helpas al si mem_, tamen mi opinias, ke "_Ŝi helpas sin mem_" estas plej ofte uzata.


----------



## Selyd

*Ĉiu homo amas sin mem.*
La bebo jam marŝas per si mem.
Tio estas evidenta per si mem.
Donaco por si mem.
*Narciso amas sin mem.*
Narciso aĉetis la narcison por si mem.
Ŝi pensos pri si mem.
_La uzon de la akuzativon nur en la nigrajn frazojn._


----------



## Tim~!

> _Ĉiu homo amas sin mem_
> 
> Mi volas scii la uzon de la akuzativon en la frazon


"en la frazo_"

Mi ne komprenas, kial ĉi tie la akuzativo tiel konfuzas vin.

_Mi amas vin_ estas tute normala frazo, ĉu ne?
Same _Ŝi amas lin (=la patron)_.
Se ni vous klarigi, ke temas pri la patro ni skribus _Ŝi amas sian patron_, ĉu ne? (_Lian patron_ temus pri la patro de iu alia.)
Do estas tute nature skribi Ŝi amas sin (mem) kaj _Ĉiu homo amas sin mem_.



Ekvintroj said:


> La bebo jam marŝi tiel sin mem.


Ne, tiel estas malbona Esperanto.

Unue oni komencu la frazon per "la bebo jam marŝas" kaj ne "marŝi".  "Tiel sin mem" ne povus ekzisti; ĝi estu "tiel si mem".  Tamen tiu lasta nenion signifon havas.

"La bebo jam marŝas per si mem" estas la ĝusta frazo.



> Narciso amas al sin mem. (Narciso se ama a sí mismo.)


Ankaŭ tio estas fuŝ-Esperanto.  Post "al" kaj la aliaj prepozicioj oni ne metu la akuzativon, do la frazo estus "al si mem".  Tamen en Esperanto oni ne "amas _al_ iu" sed simple "amas iun".  Do la ĝusta frazo estus "Narciso amas sin mem".



Brioche said:


> Ŝi helpas al si mem[/I], tamen mi opinias, ke "_Ŝi helpas sin mem_" estas plej ofte uzata.


Prave.  La Plena Ilustrita Vortaro indikas, ke ĝi estas dutransitiva.  Tio estas, ke ĝin oni rajtas sekvi aŭ de la obkekto plus akuzativo, aŭ de la prepozocio "al" plus nominativo.

Mi faris rapidan korpus-serĉon kaj trovis 514 menciojn de "helpi al" en 2670 ekzemploj de la vorto "helpi", do via konstato ja pravas.


----------

